# Whoever suggested magnetic chargers...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you...thank you so much! The #1 cause of needing to replace a micro USB phone (Android), I find, is that the micro USB jack wears out. I love the magnetic micro USB chargers I bought online because I'm not pulling a connector in and out of my phone all morning/day/night long, going into gas stations and stuff while online. Plus, if the cable wears out I can just replace that instead of the whole phone.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Those sound like a great idea, didn't know they existed.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The micro usb connectors are definitely fragile and often go bad from normal use. But I believe the battery goes bad quicker and more often than the connector. Lithium batteries degrade after each charge cycle. After several hundred cycles it has a significant capacity loss. One can prolong a battery's life by by not discharging it fully, not charging it fully, and avoiding heat. Unfortunately, wireless charging produces more heat than wired charging. My wireless chargers add a lot of heat. That isn't too bad if you can pop the back off and swap a new $10 battery. But most of today's phones have a sealed battery. 

I'm not saying don't use wireless charging. Just to beware that there are trade offs.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

There are a lot of different ones, each with its own issue. After much research I found the *WSKEN Mini 2* is the best one in its performance and functionality. Interestingly there are knockoff versions of it as well that are not as good. Got mine from eBay (was slightly cheaper than Amazon at the time): https://www.ebay.com/itm/WSKEN-Mini...-C-Charge-Cable-4-iPhone-Android/222675816660

The magnetic hold is quite strong, the cable goes on in only one way (magnet at each end), and an LED light on the cable's end lets you know which way is up. Been using mine a few weeks now, and it's made life much easier since I use 2 phones and I drive mostly at night.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

KD_LA That's the exact cord I use too. I think I posted it somewhere in these forums back in... December? The only thing I dislike about the cord is the fuzzy outer shell that interferes with the velcro wrap. But other than that, mating and de-mating the magnetic connector makes life so much easier. AND, when a pax in the front seat disconnects the cord from my phone (without asking ) to chard their phone, they are dumbfounded when they realize it's an odd design and won't fit into their phone.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've considered doing this but I m waiting for a universal tip that attaches to micro USB and comes with USB-C, micro USB and lightning tips


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> KD_LA That's the exact cord I use too. I think I posted it somewhere in these forums back in... December? The only thing I dislike about the cord is the fuzzy outer shell that interferes with the velcro wrap. But other than that, mating and de-mating the magnetic connector makes life so much easier. AND, when a pax in the front seat disconnects the cord from my phone (without asking ) to chard their phone, they are dumbfounded when they realize it's an odd design and won't fit into their phone.


 Pax touching my phone or its cord? That would be a major invasion of my safety/operating space, and becomes another UP thread: "Wanted to smack a pax" 

I have to add one HUGE disadvantage of this magnetic charging cable: when my dumbass forgets to plug it in and in the middle of a long ride I realize I'm at 24% charge


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> There are a lot of different ones, each with its own issue. After much research I found the *WSKEN Mini 2* is the best one in its performance and functionality. Interestingly there are knockoff versions of it as well that are not as good. Got mine from eBay (was slightly cheaper than Amazon at the time): https://www.ebay.com/itm/WSKEN-Mini...-C-Charge-Cable-4-iPhone-Android/222675816660
> 
> The magnetic hold is quite strong, the cable goes on in only one way (magnet at each end), and an LED light on the cable's end lets you know which way is up. Been using mine a few weeks now, and it's made life much easier since I use 2 phones and I drive mostly at night.


That's ingenious. You just made my life so much easier. Thank you.


----------

